# Aftermarket HU?



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

What aftermarket Head Units are you guys using to replace the OEM blahhpunkt? I'm looking for a double-din cd player, etc. that's compatible with the steering wheel controls. Any good ideas? :cheers


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been told that PAC makes a unit that utilizes the stearing wheel controls and that will plug into Pioneer Head Units. Haven't tried it yet, but that's what i've been told.

Call Brett at PAC in the tecnical service dept. at 800-854-3133.

Let us know what they say...


----------

